# New 1.5 Billion $ Fertilizer Plant in ND



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This will be good for the upper plains.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/1.5_billion_fertilizer_plant_announced_in_north_dakota/


----------

